# White fish prep



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I feel like I am writing on a cooking forum. Yesterday I wrote about carrots, today fish.

I know white fish is supposed to be a good protein source for dogs with liver issues. Is anyone using it? Do you buy fresh or frozen-steam it? bake it?

Annie 
chef for Nala


----------

